
Supreme Court appears ready to uphold Trump's travel ban - koolba
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/25/supreme-court-appears-ready-to-uphold-trumps-travel-ban.html?__source=twitter%7Cmain
======
Matticus_Rex
I can argue this either way from a constitutionality standpoint, but I think
given the court's current makeup it's very likely that this will happen, and
that it's probably the "correct" decision for most viewpoints on jurisprudence
and interpretation.

Of course, as in the Dred Scott case, the "correct" decision is morally awful,
which is one reason I'm not a big fan of our Constitution, but it puts people
in the odd position of having to either oppose a core part of the American
system or passively accept that the system sometimes gives you results like
this.

